# Old Book



## JohnP (Oct 12, 2007)

I have recently published the 2nd Edition of a thirty year old book, "The Masters Manual of Hsing-I Kung Fu".  It is not in any way a training manual,  When published it was the  very first book in English to contain the information on Hsing-I that is common knowledge now.  It was meant to inform the American public of the depth of the Chinese martial arts. You preview it at www.jlprice.clearwire.net or www.lulu.com.   You can Google Masters Manual of Hsing I also.  Hope that someone will enjoy it.


----------

